# any canadian kindergarden teachers out there



## gazanjuls (Apr 21, 2008)

I am writing for some advice and information regarding teaching in Ontario. I am hoping you will be able to offer some information regarding the prospects of gaining a teaching a position. 

I have a BA Hons Degree and also a Post Graduate Teaching Certificate.

I am a fully qualified teacher in the UK with 18 years experience of teaching children in the Early Years. I specialise in the 4-5 year age group and currently also work for my local authority as a Teacher Moderator for the Foundation Stage Profile ( the same program used by Ontario for Kindergarten children).

Please can you answer some questions as I am struggling to find any answers on the internet?

Will it be possible for me to find a Kindergarten teaching post in Ontario? Are there many positions available and where do I find them? 
Are teachers in demand in Ontario- especially with the introduction of an optional full day soon to be introduced into the Kindergarten program? 
I am under the impression I will have to have my qualifications recognised by the Ontario Government 
If I am able to apply for positions what are my chances of securing a full or part time post? 
Would I need to enter the post at the bottom of the teaching pay scale? Here in the UK I am at the top of the teaching scale due to my many years of experience

We are currently half way through the process of becoming a permenant resident and our decision relies very much on the prospect of finding employment in the curriculum area that I feel very strongly about - Junior Kindergarten . 

I am very grateful for any information you can provide.


----------

